# مفهوم الصلاة في المسيحية



## n880 (26 أبريل 2007)

ما هو مفهوم الصلاة فى المسيحية وأساليب ممارستها، 
وهل لها توقيتٌ معين تجوز فيه الصلاة أو لا تجوز ، 
وهل من كلمات معينة لابد أن يُردِّدها المصلي في صلاته ؟ 

إن الصلاة هي صلةُ الانسان الروحية بالله خالقه . وهي كما سمَّاها بعض المفسرين بأنها التنفس الروحي للمؤمن الذي بدونه لا يقدر أن يحيا روحياً . والصلاة المسيحية هي التعبير الصادر من قلب المؤمن يخاطب به أباه السماوي ليحمده ويشكره ويطلب منه ما يحتاج إليه . فالصلاة إذاً هي اللغة التي يعبر فيها المؤمن عن حبه لله وشكره له وعن ولائه لشخصه الكريم . ومن خلال صلاته يقدم المصلّي طلباته وتوسلاته لسدِّ إحتياجاتٍ معينة سواء كانت تخصّه هو أو تخصُّ غيره . فاحتياجات الانسان كثيرة يمكنه أن يعرضها على الله في صلاته ، ويرجوا الاستجابة لها بحسب مراحم الله وإحساناته . إنَّ نظرة المسيحية لله عدا عن كونه الخالق العظيم القادر على كل شيء فهو أيضاً إلهٌ محبٌ حنانٌ،وهو أبٌ عطوفٌ رحيمٌ بأبنائه المؤمنين ، وهو صديقٌ أمينٌ حافظٌ للعهد مع كل من دخل معه في عهد ولاءٍ صادق . لذلك فكلمات الصلاة التي يرفعها المؤمن لله تأتي عَفَويَّه من منطلق هذه المفاهيم فيعبّر في صلاته ، عن حبه وولائه كما يقدم طلباته وأدعيته وتوسلاته بكلماتٍ تخرج من قلبه تعبّر فعلياً عن مشاعره وهو يقف في محضر الله أثناء صلاته . ما أريد أن أوضِّحه هنا هو أن الصلاة المقبولة لدى الله هي الصلاة النابعة من قلب المصلّي من داخله من أحاسيسه ، يخاطب بها الله ويتحدث إليه كالخالق العظيم والأب الرحيم . يحدثنا انجيل الوحي عن الصلاة بأنها علاقة فردية بين المؤمن والله فهي علاقة شخصية تربط الفرد المؤمن بربه . لذلك فهي ليست شيئاً يُفاخَرُ به أمام الناس لأن الصلاة علاقة مع الله وليست علاقة مع الناس ، وهو سبحانه الفاحص القلوب والعالِم بالنيّات . أما الناس لو رأوا انساناً يصلّي لا يرون إلا الظاهر ، لذلك تظاهر الانسان بصلاته أمام الناس يُحذِّرُ منه الانجيل ، لأن التظاهر بالصلاة أو الصوم يعمّم الرياء ويكثر من النفاق في الأمة، ويَحْرِفُ المصلي عن جوهر الصلاة للاهتمام بمظاهرها الخارجية وكسب مديح الناس . لذلك يقول المسيح القدوس في عظته على الجبل المدونة في انجيل متى الأصحاح الخامس الكلمات التالية : 

ومتى صليت فلا تكن كالمرائين . فإنهم يحبّون أن يصلّوا قائمين في المجامع وفي " زوايا الشوارع لكي يظهروا للناس . الحق أقول لكم أنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم . وأما أنت فمتى صلّيت فادخل إلى مخدعك واغلق بابك وصلِّ إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء . فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية ". ثم يقول :" وحينما تصلّون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلاً كالأمم ، فإنهم يظنون أنه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم . فلا تتشبهوا بهم ، لأن أباكم يعلم ما تحتاجون إليه قبل أن تسألوه " . فمن كلمات المسيح هذه عن الصلاة نتعلم أن الصلاة ليست تمثيلية يقوم بها المصلّي أمام الناس لكي ينال مديحهم بل الصلاة علاقة شخصية بين الفرد وربه . كما نتعلّم أيضاً أن لا لزوم للتكرار المستمر لكلمات أو جمل يرددها البعض أثناء صلاتهم وكأنَّ في تكرارها استجابة أفضل . فالله يسمع ويرى ويعرف احتياجاتنا قبل أن نسأله ، ومع ذلك فهو ينصحنا بالصلاة وعرض احتياجاتنا لدى جلاله لأن في ذلك عبادة . وفيه اعترافٌ بسلطان وقدرة المولى على تسديد احتياجاتنا التي نعرضها عليه ، أما التكرار الممل الذي يمارسه الكثيرون فلا معنى له ، كأن يردد أحدهم صلاة أو كلمات يحفظها فيتمتمها عشرون مرة أو خمسون مرة ويظن أن في تكرارها إستجابة أفضل أو عبادة أوفر !.. الصلاة المسيحية صلاة بسيطة ، وهي ليست صلاة تقليدية يرددها المصلّي بغرض تأدية فرض مفروضٍ عليه ، بل الصلاة المسيحية تقوم على إحساسٍ قلبي ، دافعها علاقة حبيِّة مع الله . ففي صلاته يتحدث المصلّي مع ربه كما يتحدث الحبيب مع حبيبه ، ولذلك تأتي كلمات الصلاة من انشاءٍ ذاتي عفويّ تحكمها ظروف المصلّي وأحواله ومشاعره . ولعلها مناسبة نجيب بها على السائل الكريم الذى يقول : هل للكنيسة أو لرجال الدين أو غيرهم سلطة ترغم الناس على الصلاة تحت طائلة المسئولية لمن يقصِّر أو يتهاون أو يغفل عن الصلاة أو الصوم ؟.. فنقول للأخ الكريم : إن الكنيسة ورجال الدين هم آباءٌ محترمون يؤدون خدماتهم بالإرشاد والتوعية بكلِّ إنسانيةٍ ولطف . فقضايا الإيمان أو الصوم والصلاة ، هذه أمور تَنْتُجُ عن تفاعلٍ داخليٍ في قلب الانسان وفي أعماقه ولا يمكن أن تأتي بالعصا أو التهديد بالقصاص . فالعصا والتهديد ينتجان حتماً أمةً منافقة تحكمها العصا ويُرْغمها التهديد للقيام بالواجبات الدينية . فلو حصل ستصبح الممارسات الدينية عبارة عن تمثيلية يؤديها الفرد خوفاً من البشر ، ثم مع التكرار ستتملكه العادة فيؤديها دون إحساس ببهجة العبادة بل بحكم العادة . والكتاب المقدس يقول :" اعبدوا الرب بفرح ، ادخلوا دياره بالتسبيح ". ولذلك فالعبادة المسيحية عبادة تبهج الروح ويؤديها المصلّي بابتهاج وسرور . ووجوه العابدين غالباً ما تكون باشّه . لأن اللقاء بالله في وقت الصلاة لقاءٌ مبهج ، منعشٌ للروح . والسبب في ذلك أن الصلاة المسيحية ليست فرضاً بقدر ما هي تجاوباً قلبياً لصدى محبة الله في قلب المؤمن . ففي هذا الإطار الجميل يؤدي المؤمن المسيحي صلاته بكل خشوع وتقوى / تتوِّجُها بهجة العبادة، كما يؤديها بقناعةٍ قلبية وبحريةٍ دون إرغام أو تهديدٍ أو إكراه . وما نقوله عن الصلاة نقوله أيضاً عن الصوم ، فالصائم يصوم لله ، طاعةً لربه وتقرباً إليه . ولذلك فالصوم عملية قائمة بين الإنسان الفرد وربه ، يؤديها المؤمن المسيحي بحريته عندما يشاء،وكما يشاء ، فلا علاقة لتداخلات الناس في صيامه أو عدم صيامه فهو في الحالين لا يؤذي أحد ، والقضية ترتبط بعلاقة الفرد بربه ، وهذه دائرة تخص الله وحده لا دخل لها لا للدولة ولا لرجال الدين . وأما الصائم ، فلا يجوز في المسيحية أن يفاخر بصيامه أو يتظاهر به ، بمعنى أن لا يجعل من صومه مدعاةً للمفاخرة وكسب مديح الناس لأن الصوم لله . فإشهار الصائم لصيامه فيه رياءٌ ونفاقٌ يحذر الإنجيل منه بقوله : 

ومتى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين . فإنهم يغيّرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس أنهم صائمين . الحق أقول لكم أنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم . وأنا أنت فمتى صمت فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك لكي لا تظهر للناس صائماً بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاء . فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية . 
فأحكام الإنجيل إذاً واحدة في الصوم والصلاة وإن من يمارسها في طاعة الله والتقرب منه لا للتظاهر ولا للمفاخرة أو كسب مديح الناس . لذلك فالمسيحي المؤمن يؤدي صلاته أو صومه كما لله لا لكسب الثناء من البشر . وهو إن أدّاها أو لم يؤدِّيها فهو حرٌّ مسئولٌ أمام ربِّه فلا إكراه في ذلك . ومن جهةٍ أخرى فالصلاة والصوم لا توقيت محدد لها في الإنجيل . بل يمكن أو يؤدي المؤمن أياً منها في الوقت الذي يراه ، فباب الله مفتوحٌ أمام عبادِهِ في كلِّ حينٍ وهو سبحانه لا ينعس ولا ينام يستقبل صلاتنا ويتقبل صومنا في أي وقتٍ من الليل أو النهار . فجاهزية الله دائماً متوفرة ، إنما التقصير عادةً يكون من الجانب البشري . أما عن وضع المصلّي أثناء صلاته في سؤالٍ لأحدهم : يجوز فيها الوقوف أو الركوع أو الجلوس،فأنا أصلي أحياناً وأنا أقود سيارتي في الطريق . بل وأكثر من ذلك فهل يعقل أو لا يقبل المولى صلاة المريض أو المقعد أو المرهق الذي هدَّهُ التعب ، فارتمى على فراشه لا يقوى على القيام وأراد أن يصلّي ويطلب رحمةً أو عوناً من الله ؟!… لا ننسى أن الله محبٌ حنون قريب للقلب لينٌ في تعامله مع أتقيائه ، وهو يعرف جبلتنا أننا من تراب ويتغاضى عن ضعفاتنا سيما عندما تتوفر النية الحسنة في العبادة فهو إله قلوب لا إله مظاهر. بقي أن نوضّح أنَّ ما يفسد الصلاة هو حالة القلب الغير مستقيم وهذا يوضحه المسيح القدوس في قوله : 

فإن قدمت قربانك إلى المذبح ( أي عندما تقوم بواجب العبادة والصلاة في بيت الله ) وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئاً عليك ، فاترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح واذهب أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك وحينئذٍ تعال وقدم قربانك . 

إذاً أترك هناك قربانك / أي تنحى عن تقديم صلاتك في بيت الله ، واذهب بالأولى اصطلح مع أخيك أو جارك ، لئلا تُفْسِدُ الخصومة استجابة الصلاة وبركة الصلاة . وهذا يدعو المسيحي المؤمن أن يحافظ على علاقةٍ طيبة سليمة مع الناس من حوله لئلا يُلام في صلاته وعبادته حتى لو اقتضى الأمر أن تكون المسالمة من طرفٍ واحد .


----------



## NNA (16 مايو 2009)

طالما أن الصلاة ليس لها شكل معين وأنما هى احساس فإذا ليست هذه صلاة فما الذى يميزكم عن غيركم فالبوذى يحس باله وعباد البقر وغيرهم يحسون أيضا بإلهم فأين التكاليف التى كلفكم الله بها فى الصلاة 
فالقاتل والزانى يحس بأنه هناك اله 
أنا أعتقد أن ما تقولون مفرغ من معنى الصلاة


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مايو 2009)

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (23 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى موضوع راائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

